#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ανέκδοτα

## Xάρης

Περί ΑΤΜ...
  Η καινούργια πινακίδα κοντά στο ΑΤΜ της Τράπεζας, γράφει: 
  "Αγαπητοί μας πελάτες, η Τράπεζά μας εγκαθιστά νέα μηχανήματα ΑΤΜ, στα οποία θα προσεγγίζετε με το αυτοκίνητό σας, έχοντας έτσι τη δυνατότητα να κάνετε ανάληψη χρημάτων χωρίς να βγείτε καθόλου από το όχημά σας. 

Παρακαλούνται όσοι πελάτες κάνουν χρήση αυτού του τρόπου ανάληψης, να ακολουθήσουν τις αναγραφόμενες οδηγίες". 

 Μετά από μήνες, οι οδηγίες για Άνδρες και Γυναίκες,εμπλουτίστηκαν και αναπτύχθηκαν με διαφορετικό τρόπο. 

 Ακολουθείστε τα βήματα που αφορούν το φύλο σας...


* Μέθοδος Ανδρών:*

Οδηγείστε κοντά στο μηχάνημαΑνοίξτε το παράθυρό σας.Εισάγετε την κάρτα στο μηχάνημα και πληκτρολογήστε το ΡΙΝ σας.Πληκτρολογήστε το ποσό χρημάτων που επιθυμείτε και εισπράξτε τα.Αφαιρέστε την κάρτα σας και πάρτε την απόδειξη.Κλείστε το παράθυρο του αυτοκινήτου σας.Κατευθυνθείτε προς τον επόμενο προορισμό σας.
* Μέθοδος Γυναικών:* (δυστυχώς, τα περισσότερα είναι αληθινά!)

Οδηγείστε κοντά στο μηχάνημα.Παρκάρετε έτσι ώστε το παράθυρό σας να βρεθεί απέναντι από το μηχάνημα.Τραβήξτε χειρόφρενο και ανοίξτε το παράθυρό σας.Βρείτε την τσάντα σας, αδειάστε την στο κάθισμα του συνοδηγού και βρείτε την κάρτα σας.Κλείστε τη φίλη στο κινητό σας, λέγοντάς της ότι θα την καλέσετε αργότερα.Προσπαθήστε να εισάγετε την κάρτα σας στο μηχάνημα.Βγείτε από το αυτοκίνητο για να φτάνετε στο μηχάνημα (οι ανόητοι, το έχουν τοποθετήσει μακριά από το αυτοκίνητό σας!).Εισάγετε την κάρτα.Εισάγετε και πάλι την κάρτα με το σωστό τρόπο.Ψάξτε στο πορτοφόλι σας να βρείτε το σημειωματάκι με το ΡΙΝ σας.Πληκτρολογήστε το ΡΙΝ σας.Πιέστε ΑΚΥΡΟ και ξαναπληκτρολογείστε το ΡΙΝ σας σωστά.Πληκτρολογήστε το ποσό χρημάτων που επιθυμείτε.Ελέγξτε τα μαλλιά σας στο τζάμι που καθρεφτίζει το πρόσωπό σας.Εισπράξτε τα χρήματα και πάρτε και την απόδειξη.Μπείτε στο αυτοκίνητο, αδειάστε ξανά την τσάντα σας και τοποθετείστε στο βάθος το πορτοφόλι και τα μετρητά.Σημειώστε στην ατζέντα σας το ποσόν των χρημάτων που αναλάβατε.Ανάψτε τη μηχανή του αυτοκινήτου σας και ξεκινήστε.Σταματήστε! Ξαναβγείτε και αφαιρέστε την κάρτα σας από το μηχάνημα.Αδειάστε ξανά την τσάντα σας, βρείτε την καρτοθήκη και τοποθετείστε την κάρτα ανάληψης.Αγριοκοιτάξτε τον ενοχλητικό οδηγό πίσω σας, που κορνάρει.Ξαναβάλτε μπρος την αναμμένη μηχανή και ξεκινήστε.Καλέστε στο κινητό τη φίλη σας, που κλείσατε πριν λίγα λεπτά.Προχωρήστε 2-3 χιλιόμετρα.Λύστε το χειρόφρενο!

----------


## leo

Πολύ καλό..... :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## creteroyal

Μια ξανθιά ρωτάει τον άντρα της:
- Αγάπη μου,που είναι τα παιδια;
- Στα αγγλικά, αγάπη μου.
- My dear, where are the kids?

----------


## nicoza

καλο!

----------


## Ubiquites

Πολύ καλό...

----------

